# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Playboy model slammed for nude photo on sacred mountain

## Crunch

A Playboy model has upset locals after she posed naked on a sacred Maori mountain in New Zealand.
Jaylene Cook, 25, decided to strip for a photo to feel freedom and empowerment after a 12-hour hike to the top of Mount Taranaki on Wednesday.
Her photographer boyfriend Josh Shaw, 27, took the snap showing the Playmate wearing just her trainers, gloves and a hat as she admired the view.
Jaylene posted the picture to her 295,000 Instagram followers with the words: This climb has forever changed me. I proved just how far I could push myself and I am truly proud of my accomplishment.
This mountain was steep, rugged, ever changing and just pure brutal! Safe to say, I will never do it again.

But residents have branded the picture, which has gained nearly 10,000 likes, as disrespectful and inappropriate.
Maori academic Dennis Ngawhare told Stuff.co.nz: Id imagine you will be getting a few comments from people saying, Whats wrong with that? Who cares? But I also know cousins and relatives who will be quite upset about it. They would consider it as being disrespectful towards the mountain.
Ngawhare said his family has never climbed the mountain because they regard it as the tribes ancestor.
He added: I accept people climb up to the summit, but what we do ask is that people be respectful.
Its culturally insensitive and not what I would expect someone to do on the summit of Mt. Taranaki.
Jaylene, who lives with Josh on the Gold Coast in Australia, said she didnt think the photo would offend anyone.
She said they did their research before hiking to the top and didnt stand on the head of the mountain.
The glamour model said: [The photos] not crude or explicit in any way. We made ourselves knowledgeable on the history of the mountain. We were quite respectful.
Being nude is not something that is offensive in any way. Its natural and pure and its about freedom and empowerment.
Jaylene was given the title of Playmate after she was featured in Playboy Mexico in January.
She is touring New Zealand with her boyfriend.

http://nypost.com/2017/05/03/playboy...cred-mountain/



There's a mountain in the photo?

----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Nice hiking legs. Nice view of the full moon , too!

----------

Crunch (05-04-2017),Daily Bread (05-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

Framing the subject and perspective are all wrong. I'm upset at the lack of talent and beautiful backdrop wasted.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Was there a sign proclaiming it to be "sacred mountain"?  If I go into a church there is generally a sign that says "First Baptist Church" or "St Jerome Catholic Church" etc

----------


## Knightkore

Okay the liberals will be just fine with denigrating and putting Jesus in all kinds of disgusting art.....including His mother.....but THIS is offensive?  Making fun of muhammed is offensive?

I side with this lady.

----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

She climbed that mountain naked????

----------


## Old Tex

sacred Maori mountain in New Zealand.

Ok, I admit that I know just about NOTHING about New Zealand. My total knowledge is that it's an island somewhere & the people (I think) speak English. Sure I've seen it on a map somewhere but I don't even remember where. 

I guess because I know so little I have to ask the question... What the hell kind of religion do they practice there that they would view the mountain as "sacred"? 
I know Indian tribes view some mountains or mountain ranges as sacred but I never have. Maybe I like some parts of the country more than others but I don't view them as sacred. As I "kind of" remember NZ didn't have a population living there when it was discovered so....what? People went there & then converted & started worshiping the land? Someone please fill me in cause that sounds strange.

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> sacred Maori mountain in New Zealand.
> 
> Ok, I admit that I know just about NOTHING about New Zealand. My total knowledge is that it's an island somewhere & the people (I think) speak English. Sure I've seen it on a map somewhere but I don't even remember where. 
> 
> I guess because I know so little I have to ask the question... What the hell kind of religion do they practice there that they would view the mountain as "sacred"? 
> I know Indian tribes view some mountains or mountain ranges as sacred but I never have. Maybe I like some parts of the country more than others but I don't view them as sacred. As I "kind of" remember NZ didn't have a population living there when it was discovered so....what? People went there & then converted & started worshiping the land? Someone please fill me in cause that sounds strange.


For me, the real question is, "Who doesn't enjoy seeing a good looking naked woman?", sacred mountain or not?

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

> For me, the real question is, "Who doesn't enjoy seeing a good looking naked woman?", sacred mountain or not?


Even Rosie O'Donnell would agree with that statement. (wink)

----------

Daily Bread (05-04-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Even Rosie O'Donnell would agree with that statement. (wink)


Thanks! Now I can't get that image out of my head.

Maybe this would help a bit.







I feel much better now!

----------



----------


## MrMike

She kept her shoes and gloves on... so what gives?

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> She kept her shoes and gloves on... so what gives?


No doubt it was a bit chilly up there.

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> No doubt it was a bit chilly up there.



Nah... I mean why are they so angry?  It's not like she took a dump up there or anything (ala Liberals tend to do that crap)

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

Uhh...

wait a minute...just saw the other posts of her photos here.  what was the subject again?   :Thinking:

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Uhh...
> 
> wait a minute...just saw the other posts of her photos here.  what was the subject again?


I think it was about some stupid ass mountain or something, but I may be thinking of a different thread.

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017),MrMike (05-04-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> I think it was about some stupid ass mountain or something, but I may be thinking of a different thread.


I'm at a loss...

Legs, boobs....legs uhhh...



*Wait:*  :Thinking:  imagine visual of Janet Reno in a thong bending over to pick up a penny off the sidewalk right in front of you  :Geez: 


okay... I'm back on track

(I think I liked being off-track better)

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I'm at a loss...
> 
> Legs, boobs....legs uhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> *Wait:*  imagine visual of Janet Reno in a thong bending over to pick up a penny off the sidewalk right in front of you 
> 
> 
> ...


And then Hillary Clinton comes up behind her and says, "Will you stop that.....we have to get to the women's march.....you know what you do to me......we don't have time for that again."

----------

MrMike (05-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

Can you call a mountain sacred and a natural beauty without saying the same of a woman?

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017),MrMike (05-04-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Gives the correct meaning of Twin Peaks .

----------

Knightkore (05-04-2017)

----------


## Iron

If your religion doesnt want this around, its time to find a new religion.

----------

Big Dummy (05-04-2017),Crunch (05-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> If your religion doesnt want this around, its time to find a new religion.


Is that from the south of France? Just before the muslim invader stabbed her and her family.

----------


## Crunch

> Is that from the south of France? Just before the muslim invader stabbed her and her family.


I believe she is Latino, not that I mind one bit.

----------

Big Dummy (05-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I believe she is Latino, not that I mind one bit.


Possibly a Venezuelan? Looks like she could use a sandwich.

----------


## Crunch

> Possibly a Venezuelan? Looks like she could use a sandwich.


I would be Ok with being between her and one of her good looking female friends.

----------

